# احتراق الماء



## الماء (17 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ايها الكيميائيون سؤال لو سمحتم
لماذا لايحترق الماء :81:


----------



## addouni (17 أكتوبر 2007)

ان الماء هو مركب من الاوكسيجين والهيدروجين وهما نوعان من الغازات المشتعلة .
ولكن اجتماعهما معا يكون مادة جديدة ذات خصائص فيزيائية وكيميائية مختلفة.
من بين هذه الخصائص (kindling temperature ) وهي درجة الحرارة الضرورية لبدء الاشتعال
وهي مختلفة من مركب لاخر فهي منخفضة عند المركبات السريعة الاشتعال اما بالنسبة للماء فهي مرتفعة نسبيا(فوق المئة درجة مئوية) لذلك لا نستطيع اشعال الماء وهو في الحالة السائلة.
وعند الوصول الى ال(kindling temperature ) فان الماء (يكون على شكل بخار ) حتما سيشتعل.
من اجل ذلك يتم مزج بعض المواد الكيميائية مع الماء في سيارات الاطفاء وذلك بسبب امكانية احتراق 
الماء وحده عند تعرضه لحرارة عالية وزيادة النار بدلا من اطفائها.


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (17 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
عذرا اخ عدوني
هناك بعض الاخطاء
اولا الاكسجين مادة غير مشتعلة وليست قابلة للاشتعال بل هو مساعد على الاشتعال فقط
ونظرا لان اشتعال غاز الهيدروجين بوجود الاكسجين يعطي الماء ومن الصفات التي اعطاها الله سبحانه وتعالى ان الماء مادة غير مشتعلة بل وتستخدم لاطفاء الحرائق لان الماء عندما يتبخر يكتسب الحرارة من المادة المحترقة حيث يؤدي الى تبريدها وبالتالي يعزل احد عناصر النار الاساسية وهي الوقود والحرارة وعامل مساعد على الاحتراق ( الاكسجين ) .
اما الخطا الثاني فان اضافة مواد على الماء مثل الفوم هي لتمكين الماء من عمل الرغوه التي تستخدم لاطفاء الحرائق في المواد السائلة وخاصة البترولية مما يعمل على عزل الاكسجين الجوي عن الحريق وهذا يسمى الخنق حيث يساهم ذلك في اطفاء الحريق والماء لا يشتعل ولا يساعد على الاشتعال بل ان الموضوع فيزيائي فقط حيث ان الماء عند تعرضه لحرارة عالية يتبخر وعملية التبخر تؤدي الى تذرير المواد البترولية المشتعلة مما يؤدي الى زيادة الحريق ولذلك يضاف الفوم لعمل طبقة من الرغوه تطفو فوق المادة المشتعلة .وكذلك فان الماء اثقل من المشتقات البترولية مما يؤدي الى طفو المواد المشتعلة .
والسلام عليكم


----------



## الماء (18 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا على الردود السريعه من الاخوة الفضلاء .
هل الماء ناتج احتراق الهيدروجين والاكسجين ونواتج الاحتراق لا تحترق او ان الماء خامل


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (18 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
الماء هو العنصر الاساس في الحياه ( وجعلنا من الماء كل شيئ حي ) ولا نستطيع ان نقول ان الماء هو ناتج احتراق الهيدروجين والاكسجين علما ان الناتج هو الماء حيث ان هناك عناصر في الطبيعة مثل البلاديوم يحول الهيدروجين والاكسجين الى ماء عند مرورهما على سطحة كعامل مساعد ودون احتراق والمؤكد ان مكونات الماء هي هذين الغازين


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (18 أكتوبر 2007)

كما ان الماء هو الاساس ايضا في جميع التفاعلات في الحياه فكيف يكون خاملا اذا كان اعتماد كيمياء الحياه عليه


----------



## addouni (18 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخ نبيل
احببت ان اوضح ان المقصود بعبارةغازات مشتعلة ان عملية احتراق الهيدروجين لا تتم الا بوجود الاكسيجين ,كذلك بالنسبة لجميع عمليات الاحتراق لانه اذا لم يتوفر الاكسيجين فليس هناك من عملية احتراق لاي مادة.فالاكسيجين هو (reactif) ضروري في اي (combustion reaction )
وهو يسمى (كما ذكرت) (combusting agent )(عامل مساعد على الاحتراق)
لذلك ذكرت انهما نوعان من الغازات المشتعلة معا.
كما احب ان ازيد ان الماء يتحول الى اكسيجين و هيدروجين تحت تاثير: 1-الحرارة 2- الكهرباء


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (19 أكتوبر 2007)

هذا صحيح وانا مسؤول عن وحدة انتاج غاز الهيدروجين عندنا بطريقة التحليل الكهربائي لمحلول هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم , لاستخدامة في تبريد المولدات للكهرباء .
وشكرا على مشاركتك


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (19 أكتوبر 2007)

وكيف يحترق الهيدروجين في غلاف الشمس هل هناك اكسجين ؟


----------



## addouni (19 أكتوبر 2007)

ان الطاقة التي تمدنا بها الشمس هي ناتجة عن مجموعة كبيرة جدا من الانفجارات النووية.


----------



## jassim78 (19 أكتوبر 2007)

الهيدروجين يحترق مع الاوكسجين ليكون الماء واتصور هذا الشي يدرس في موضوع الاحتراق 
4h+o2=2h2o


----------



## الماء (20 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا الموضوع شيق 
اذا كيف نحرق الماء (نريد ان نجعل الماء يشتعل وليس يتبخر)


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (20 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
هذا ما افكر به اذ لا بد من وجود مادة في الطبيعة تضاف الى الماء لتجعله عالى الاستقطاب وعند امرار فولت عالى الجهد على الماء من خلال تذريرة قد يؤدي ذلك الى انفصال الهيدروجين والاكسجين ويمكن ادخالهما كوقود لمحرك ميكانيكي يعمل على الهيدروجين ويكون ناتج الاحتراق الماء والذي يمكن اعادة تكثيفه واعادة استخدامه . املي كبير بوجود وسيلة ما قد تحتاج الى بعض التطوير 
والله الموفق


----------



## خطاطبه (11 ديسمبر 2007)

اسف لا توجد معلومات عندي


----------

